#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Surah Al Muminun 23:6

## [email protected]

Het is meerdere keren in de Koran vermeld maar ik neem deze even als voorbeeld.

Een man mag 4 vrouwen huwen, daarbuiten mag hij sexuele omgang hebben met vrouwelijke slavinnen die aan hem toebehoren? Ook al is de vrouw die slaaf is geworden al getrouwd, dat huwelijk is dan niet meer rechtsgeldig.

Klinkt mij als verkrachting, leg eens uit aub? Heb er nog van niemand een verklaring over gehoord.

----------


## Eric de Blois

Mee eens. Een slaaf seksueel gebruiken is niets minder dan verkrachting. Sowieso deugt slavernij natuurlijk niet. 

Als polygamie legaal is, dan vind ik dat vrouwen ook hetzelfde recht zouden moeten hebben. Polygamie moet niet in het nadeel van vrouwen uitpakken. Ook vrouwen zouden met meerdere mannen moeten mogen trouwen. Ik ben vr dat idee!

----------


## [email protected]

Ik wil graag uitleg van een islamitisch persoon, Eric. No offence.

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Ik wil graag uitleg van een islamitisch persoon, Eric. No offence.


Okay, dat had ik wel begrepen. Ik heb mij gewoon even ingevoegd. Hoop wel dat je een bevredigend antwoord krijgt.

----------


## serieuze_man_36

Beste,

Waaruit concludeer jij dat "getrouwde" slavinnen gemeenschap hadden met hun meester?

Er word gewaarschuwd over het onzedelijke. Doe niks wat Allah swt verboden heeft. Behoud je kuisheid.
Er word duidelijk vermeld in de surah dat er geen blaam treft aan mannen die zichzelf enkel en alleen aan hun vrouwen en/of hun slavinnen geven.

Verkrachting*is het ongewenst seksueel binnendringen van het lichaam door een ander. De precieze juridische definitie van de term verschilt per land.[1]
Zonder toestemming dus. Dit komt overigens van Wikipedia.

Ten eerste is er in het huwelijk van 2 moslims werderzijdse liefde en geen enkel sprake van dwang. En en een slavin was dus tevens de vrouw van haar meester.

Ik geloof dat het christelijke gemeenschap met massale verkrachtingen bezig waren. Islam is de religie die een een moslim-man beval om zijn slavin als zijn eigen vrouw te beschouwen, haar dus naar behoren te verzorgen als zijn eigen vrouw en niet als een doorsnee slavin die hij bezat.

Mijn vraag is dan ook beste dame.
Waar wil je naartoe met je aantijgingen dat moslim mannen slavinnen verkrachtten?

Allah weet het beste.

----------


## 1437

Q: It is said: *why does Islam not prohibit slavery?*A: Allah (Exalted be He) has the perfect knowledge, wisdom, kindness and mercy. He is All-Knowing with the matters of His creation, Compassionate with His servants and Wise in His creation and legislation. Therefore, He legislated for people that which makes them good in the world and in the Hereafter and that which will guarantee their real happiness, freedom and equality in fair circumstances, comprehensive guidance and within limits that do not transgress the rights of Allah and that of His servants. He sent this legislation with His Messengers as announcers of glad tidings and warners. So he who follows His path and follows the guidance of His Messengers, deserves dignity and attains success and bliss. Whoever refuses to follow the straight path, he deserves to be killed or enslaved in order to establish justice, maintain security and peace and safeguard lives, honor and properties.For these mentioned causes, Jihad (striving for the cause of Allah) was legislated to deter the oppressors and eliminate the corruptors and clean the earth from the wrongdoers.Whoever among them is captured by Muslims, the ruler has the choice either to kill him if his evil is eminent and he will not be corrected, or forgive him and accept a ransom from him if he can be deterred by that or lead him to goodness.The ruler may take him as a slave if he believes that holding him among Muslims will correct him, rectify him and cause him to find the way to guidance, believe in and submit to it due to what he can see of Muslims’ justice, their kindness and good treatment. He may also listen to the texts of legislation and morals. Accordingly, his heart may be opened to Islam, Allah will make faith dear to him and make disbelief, transgression and disobedience unpleasant to him. Then, he will start a new life with Muslims to gain his freedom by an agreement of freedom.Allah (Exalted be He) says:*And let those who find not the financial means for marriage keep themselves chaste, until Allh enriches them of His Bounty. And such of your slaves as seek a writing (of emancipation), give them such writing, if you find that there is good and honesty in them. And give them something (yourselves) out of the wealth of Allh which He has bestowed upon you.*[Noble Qur’an 24:33]This also may be achieved through the expiation for false oath, Zhihar (a man likening his wife to an unmarriageable relative), vow or the like. It also may be achieved through the way of emancipation for the sake of Allah, seeking His reward and other kinds of emancipation. Therefore, it will be known that the origin of slavery is the capturing in Jihad against the disbelievers to correct those who were captured by isolating them from the evil environment they lived in and starting a new life in a Muslim community to guide them to the path of goodness, save them from evil, purify them from the effects of disbelief and error and make them deservea better life in which they enjoy security and peace.Slavery in Islam is like a purifying machine or sauna in which those who are captured enter to wash off their dirt and then they come out clean, pure and safe from another door.May Allah grant us success! May peace and blessings be upon our Prophet Muhammad, his family and Companions!Permanent Committee for Scholarly Research and Ifta’
Member Member Deputy Chairman Chairman
Abdullah ibn Qa`ud Abdullah ibn Ghudayyan Abdul-Razzaq `Afify Abdul-`Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Source: http://alifta.com/

https://abdurrahman.org/2011/05/29/w...hibit-slavery/

----------


## Dakhan

Wat een onzin, 1437. Er zijn vele verzen waarin slavernij afgekeurd wordt in de Koran. Ik had je al gewaarschuwd dat je moest stoppen met het gebruiken van hadieths in de Koran forum. 

[4:92] *No believer shall kill another believer, except by mistake. If one kills a believer by accident, he shall free a believing slave and a compensation is to be handed over to the victim's family, unless they forfeit such a compensation as a charity. If the victim was a believer, but from a people who are your enemy, you shall free a believing slave. If he was from a people with whom you have a treaty, then a compensation is to be handed over to his family and the freeing of a believing slave. If you are not able to, you shall fast two consecutive months; that to attain redemption from God. God is Knowledgeable, Wise.*

[5:89]* God does not hold you accountable for your casual oaths, but He holds you accountable for the oaths which you make binding. The atonement for this is by feeding ten needy people from the same food with which you feed your family, or by clothing them, or by freeing a slave, and whoever does not have the means shall fast three days. This is the atonement for your oaths when you have sworn them. You shall fulfil your oaths. God thus clarifies to you His revelations so that you may be thankful.*

[58:3]* Those who estrange their wives then go back on what they said, they shall free a slave before the two of them may touch one another. This is to enlighten you. God is All-Aware of what you do.*

----------

